# Evap or miracle vasectomy BFP?!



## Eleanor ace

Hi all :wave:.

I tested yesterday as af is late (I usually have a 28-31 day cycle, currently on day 34 and still waiting on af). I wasn't expecting a bfp as DH had a vasectomy about 4 years ago, but I wanted to put my mind at ease (there is medication I would need to take if I was pregnant). I tested with a couple of basic Sainsbury's tests and got what look like positives to me; they are stronger irl (not squinters but still fain) and although they look blue to me I can't really tell :shrug:. The tests said results in 2 minutes but I didn't check until 10 minutes later :smackhead:. Put my mind at ease, do these look like evaps?


----------



## Kiwiberry

I do see those. Maybe do a red dye to confirm? I've always had trouble with blue dye evaps, i can never tell the difference.


----------



## tdog

I do see them also I agree with kiwi get a red dye to confirm as blue dyes can be a nightmare xx


----------



## JessaBear36

Agree with the other ladies good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

I do see it and ive never had issues with blue dye tests myself but I know some ladies have on here.
If I get any hint of a line on a blue dye test I always like to confirm with a pink dye test.
Frer is my normol go to but any pink dye cheapie shud show a line if AF is late.
Hope u get the answer u want. Good luck


----------



## Bevziibubble

I definitely see lines!! Try a pink dye test and good luck :)


----------



## RUBY2122

Eleanor ace said:


> Hi all :wave:.
> 
> I tested yesterday as af is late (I usually have a 28-31 day cycle, currently on day 34 and still waiting on af). I wasn't expecting a bfp as DH had a vasectomy about 4 years ago, but I wanted to put my mind at ease (there is medication I would need to take if I was pregnant). I tested with a couple of basic Sainsbury's tests and got what look like positives to me; they are stronger irl (not squinters but still fain) and although they look blue to me I can't really tell :shrug:. The tests said results in 2 minutes but I didn't check until 10 minutes later :smackhead:. Put my mind at ease, do these look like evaps?
> 
> View attachment 1087719

stalking... my dh had vasectomy 2 years ago... but I’m 4 days late


----------



## CC94

Same as others, I’d retest with pink dye or even clear blue, I usually see blue lines on cheapie blue dyes.


----------



## JessdueJan

I definitely see lines xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

I took a first response last night and the second one this morning, bfn. DH and I both disappointed. Still waiting on my period (somewhere between 4-7 days late) and wondering whether I'm perimenopausal or something. Would much rather be pregnant! Hey ho.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ah, thanks ladies. It is fine, as much as I would love another baby I am blessed with 3 lovely (not so little) LO's and as DH has had a vasectomy its not like any more were on the cards for us, just a cruel little trick of my body to keep me on my toes! Maybe its time to get a puppy :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Im so sorry hon


----------



## Classic Girl

It ain’t over until the witch shows


----------



## JessdueJan

:hugs:


----------

